# Is foreign investment supporting the Australian property market?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Even though Australia property prices did dip initially after the 2008 US mortgage crisis, on the whole they have performed better than their European and North American counterparts. Many foreign investors saw Australia as something of a safe haven during the depths of the worldwide recession, on that basis, is foreign investment still supporting the Australian property market?

Once the worldwide economic downturn ends, will much of this foreign investment in the Australian property market be repatriated?


----------

